# 31 Days with Samuel Rutherford (Devotional)



## JOwen (Feb 14, 2013)

31 Days With Samuel Rutherford

There are two volumes of _Letters of Samuel Rutherford_ numbering 365 unique entries. Almost two-thirds were written during his eighteen month exile at Aberdeen in the North of Scotland. What is before you are certain extracts of these letters, divided up into 31 days of devotional thoughts. You will notice that Rutherford's entries are almost epistolarian in from. He reflects in his own way, the pastoral heart of a true servant of Christ, reminiscent of the Apostle Paul. 

The great nonconformist, Richard Baxter once said of these letters, "Hold off [except for] the Bible, and such a book as this the world never saw." 

He died as he lived, loving Christ with a passion that few have known on this earth. In his last moments on this earth he was gripped with a singular rapture and elevation of spirit. Near the end, Rutherford cried, "_O for a well- tuned harp!_" as though, says Thomson, "_he already heard the sound of the radiant worshipers and yearned with a holy impatience to join in their heavenly symphonies_." 

He passed from this world to the next on the morning of March 20, 1661, his last words being, "_Glory, glory dwelleth in Immanuel's land!_" He was buried at St. Andrews.

I hope you enjoy these meditations as much as I did.


Kindle Edition .99 cents!


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 14, 2013)

Excellent, pastor......I don't have Kindle, though......bummer....


----------



## JOwen (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry it is not ready for paper yet. I do have it in .epub. Does that help?


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 14, 2013)

Pastor,
I'm on top of technology at work, but behind the curve in technology at home. When the paper version comes out, please let us (me) know!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/kindle/pc/download

Just download Kindle for your PC. That is what I did. I have an Ipad, Iphone, and my PC's and all have the Kindle app on them. I can read any of my Kindle books from them. There are a lot of free books on Kindle also that are great. It cuts and pasts for notes also. You need Kindle Greg. Your loving Brother, Randy

Thanks Pastor. I got it.


----------

